# Crosses That Work Best with an Appaloosa?



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

@horseylover1_1 has a Appy/Friesian crossed filly, cutest thing ever!

But basically you should breed to what would improve your mares bad spots. What conformation flaws does she have? What stud would improve those? 

Cute girl! I have a POA cross mare that looks a bit like yours!


----------



## WildLittleWren (Jun 2, 2017)

What are you looking to do with the foal? That will greatly influence what you choose to cross her with. Also, always look for an individual stallion that will help your mares weaknesses. And I always say if you are breeding, prepare for the worst flaws to come through..and will that limit your use of the foal for what you want?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

It sounds like what you are looking for is a stallion breed with a very different style than your mare's breed. High head set, cresty, flashy high movement, etc. That means the potential for a really unexpected result is increased, because you are mixing phenotypes as well as outcrossing to a completely different gene pool. 

Friesians are somewhat a world unto themselves as they tend to have conformation which makes for a difficult riding horse.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Not a fresian. 

Why not an ApHA so it can be registerable?


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Or an Arabian. You can pretty much do anything with them.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd stick with ApHA, QH, TB or Arabian. But I'm not a good one to get advice from as I would rather buy what I want instead of chancing a breeding and getting ??????.
Before you do anything make sure you have decided exactly what kind of horse you want, and for what purpose and what you need to do to improve your mare's weaknesses...and then be prepared to not get it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Tennessee walking horse. The Walkaloosa makes an outstanding trail horse.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> Tennessee walking horse. The Walkaloosa makes an outstanding trail horse.


I like that idea! But the OP probably won't, considering her posted choices. Maybe she doesn't want a trail horse . . . none of the breeds she mentioned are famous for being good trail horses (although of course some individuals are).

If I was giving advice -- oh wait, I already am! -- I would say, buy an Andalusian if that's what you want, don't breed an Appy to one and hope you get it. If the OP had an Arab or a Spanish-based breed, or even a Morgan, something in the same ballpark as the type of stallion she's interested in, that would be more rational. I mean there is already a lot of randomness built into breeding horses, why turn it into a shot in the dark?


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

If you want the look of an Andy or Lusitano, honestly wouldn't breed her to those two. They aren't very common (what I have seen I don't know if that's true) so it may get pricey looking for the right stud.

Try finding an older style Morgan to breed her to if that's what you want. They tend to have a good brain (most I have met were not spooky), are great all rounders and lush names and tails (something Appies seem to lack). Though they aren't common either, finding a newer style Morgan who has a good mind and stalky build may work.

Just my two cents. I love old type morgans first horse I ever road was a green broke Lippit mare, someone was at her head and she took it all in stride. I love the minds of those horses


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

LoveGus said:


> If you want the look of an Andy or Lusitano, honestly wouldn't breed her to those two. They aren't very common (what I have seen I don't know if that's true) so it may get pricey looking for the right stud.
> 
> Try finding an older style Morgan to breed her to if that's what you want. They tend to have a good brain (most I have met were not spooky), are great all rounders and lush names and tails (something Appies seem to lack). Though they aren't common either, finding a newer style Morgan who has a good mind and stalky build may work.
> 
> Just my two cents. I love old type morgans first horse I ever road was a green broke Lippit mare, someone was at her head and she took it all in stride. I love the minds of those horses


I like your taste. I have an old-style Morgan and I love her dearly. Old style Morgans are hard to find in the west (there's more in Washington State). Plenty in the Northeast, where they originated, and I know of breeders in the Rockies and the Southeast and Upper Midwest. But you do have to look.

Personally would not have a 'new style' one. They are like Saddlebreds only with a reputation for insanity.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

Avna said:


> LoveGus said:
> 
> 
> > If you want the look of an Andy or Lusitano, honestly wouldn't breed her to those two. They aren't very common (what I have seen I don't know if that's true) so it may get pricey looking for the right stud.
> ...


I met a lady through my sister whose in charge of the Dyberry prefix of the old type Morgan's and she hates the newer type Morgan's. Often says "new types have no brain just air if you want a good brain get a lippit".


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Mine doesn't have papers since she was a rescue from an abandoned breeding herd, but she is a dead ringer for a Lippitt in size, color, conformation, and personality. So I am calling her one . . .


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

Avna said:


> Mine doesn't have papers since she was a rescue from an abandoned breeding herd, but she is a dead ringer for a Lippitt in size, color, conformation, and personality. So I am calling her one . . .


I think an older style Morgan would be a great cross with an appy. The appies I've met had good minds, good builds etc. I think they'd balance well


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Do you want a horse that can be registered ApHC?
If so, the allowable out crosses are Arabian,TB and AQHA
If you want a sport horse, then breed to one of the Appaloosa Sport horses
What is you goal for that foal?


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

You could also go the more exotic (and more expensive) route of breeding her to an Akhal Teke stud to start working towards a Nez Perce horse. Your foal would most likely be able to be registered with the ATAA (they do have requirements for DNA proof though) as an Akhal Teke Sporthorse but may or may not be able to be registered with the Nez Perce registry as they are working towards slowly bringing back the breed and in order to be registered the horse must have a certain percentage of Appaloosa and a certain percentage of Akhal Teke and no more than that.

You can read more about the Nez Perce horse at the Nez Perce Horse Registry
And you can read more about the Akhal Teke at the Akhal Teke Assocation of America

It really would depend on what you want to do with the foal, though. Research the breeds and see what the temperaments, health, and athletic capabilities are of the purebreds and then see what you can find on any crossbred offspring (of any breed, but specifically Appaloosas if you can find them).


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

The use of the Akhal Teke to bring back the Nez Perce horse is a nebulous quest, as we really don't know what the true Nez Perce Appaloosa looked 
The few history books actual pictures, show many solid horses, and some not that impressive, by today'standards
The Arabian was used in the beginning, as part of the defeat of the Nez Perce, had their horses either destroyed or the stipulation that they had to be bred to drafts
I think there is some flawed thinking in that breeding program, JMO


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I can't really see what your mare looks like other than her being an Appy. Personally, I like the friesian, andy, and lusitano crosses. I have both and my friesian cross mare is a wonderful ride. The lusitano cross that I have is still too young to be ridden but has the most wonderful temperament and nice movement. What you are going to get, more than likely, is something that looks like both parents put together. You may get more of the great traits from both or more of the not so great traits or some of each. That is the question mark. You just have to be prepared for all of it. If you feel like your mare is breeding worthy, then breed her to what you want. Everyone likes something different. 

Honestly, I've gotten to the point when people compliment my horse and ask what breeding she is from, I just say she's a mutt. Then I don't have to deal with the wrinkled noses as if she magically changed before their eyes.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

First of all your girl is GORGEOUS! 

I personally think a Friesian cross with her would be beautiful. Of course that is my opinion. I think Andalusian/Lusitano would be beautiful too. 

I attached pictures of my baby so you can get an idea of an app/Friesian cross. She is 63% Friesian. 37% Appaloosa. Other than some "frost" and a stocky body, she does not look like an appaloosa. 

You can register an appaloosa/Friesian cross with Friesian Heritage Horse. Or possibly Friesian Sport Horse? Though I don't have any personal experience w/ them. FHH even has an Imperial line set up for just for LP crosses.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I am not sure if the OP wanted real advice, since she has not returned to this thread.


----------



## Moonsong18 (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes, I was asking for advice. Sorry, Avna I'm not on this Forum everyday I have work. And thank you so much horselover1_1 you can register with both. I do not have to have a horse that is registered with "ApHC" just so long as it can be registered with a registry. And plans for the foal would be one of two things. Either sell it (App/Friesians crosses where I am are worth at the least 6,000 when they hit the ground) or I would keep and show it as a Friesian is my dream horse.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Moonsong18 said:


> Yes, I was asking for advice. Sorry, Avna I'm not on this Forum everyday I have work. And thank you so much horselover1_1 you can register with both. I do not have to have a horse that is registered with "ApHC" just so long as it can be registered with a registry. And plans for the foal would be one of two things. Either sell it (App/Friesians crosses where I am are worth at the least 6,000 when they hit the ground) or I would keep and show it as a Friesian is my dream horse.


I think if you love Friesians, I would cross her with a Friesian. Do you know if she will always throw color? (Sorry if that is a dumb question.. I am very dumb when it comes to genetics).


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

Breed her to a jack and get a mule. It would be an extremely tough animal and add some much needed brains.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't count on the foal automatically being worth $6,000 when it hits the ground!
Yes, Friesians are still a\novelty breed this side of the ocean, same as Gypsy Varnniers, but eventually there has to be a market beyond a breeder's market, as those that jumped into Ostriches found out!
What has your mare done?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Also, be careful when you breed a sparse tailed App out to another breed> MY experience, and that of fellow Appaloosa breeders is, that for some reason, you then get the worst expression of any genetics present for a sparce tail
I know you don't ride the tail, but the market for a rat tailed App is pretty low!


----------



## Moonsong18 (Jul 5, 2017)

horseylover1_1 said:


> I think if you love Friesians, I would cross her with a Friesian. Do you know if she will always throw color? (Sorry if that is a dumb question.. I am very dumb when it comes to genetics).


She is not tested for color. But I'd love to test her.

Also Yes I wish she had a long nice thick tail but she doesn't. She is an amazing horse without it. And no I'm not counting on 6,000 but I am counting on 3,000 or more. And either way I would be making a profit. But not certain I would sell the baby. I might just breed her to a nice QH. As we have plenty of those locally. My intructer/trainer actually owns a world champion.


----------

